# International Apple Switch Icons



## wdw_ (Nov 14, 2002)

I have made icons for every Apple switcher around the world. 38 icons, including Yo-Yo Ma, Einar Orn and Will Farrell. Download them and praise me! I crave aproval!*sound of my crying muffeled by my hands*

 
Just kidding. Enjoy!

*DOWNLOAD HERE*


----------



## MDLarson (Nov 17, 2002)

Some of the icons don't show correctly for me.  I've seen this before on other icon sets I've downloaded.  Any ideas?


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 17, 2002)

Here. Try this DMG file.

*DOWNLOAD HERE*

I've added 3 more icons.


----------



## MDLarson (Nov 17, 2002)

Hrmmm De La Soul and Janie Porche aren't showing up now - just blank icons with the doggy ear!    Is the problem with me, or icon creators (I've had problems with other sets).

-Matt


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 17, 2002)

Somebody else download and give feedback. It seems to be just MDLarson here.


----------



## kendall (Nov 18, 2002)

What did you use to create these icons?


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 18, 2002)

Iconographer X and Photoshop 7.


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice icons I really think that the fact that Kelly Slater did a freakin' Apple comercial is awesome. 

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone reading this could do me a favor as  I'm not very handy with Photoshop. I want to make a custom trash icon for my dad. I wanted it to be cartman maybe him normal and then him with a can of beefcake in his fat mouthe and him being significantly larger. Sounds cool to me think any of you can do it?


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 18, 2002)

Here ya' go.


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Nov 19, 2002)

thanks now i just wonder if theres a way to change the trash icon for when he logs in and not for the entire system.


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 3, 2002)

I've fixed some of the Japanese switcher's names and I've added Santa.

*Download*


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 4, 2002)

I just added better Bill Swan, Yo-Yo Ma and Will Ferrell icons.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey nice Santa Hat on your avatar Cody! 
You are really embarasing me, you know? I can't even make a simple transperant icon!


----------



## wdw_ (Dec 4, 2002)

thanks. I had to do that frame by frame.

Don't be embarrassed, I just have a gift.


----------

